# cleveland monster!



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

here she is! well id have to say ive learned alot and fished with fun and good people this year.. i fished with these 2 guys almost all summer and u send up the bat symbol and these guys were there!!and to end the season with a fish like this is awsome! fished fri night with rizz todd#2 and doug out west and ended 22/31 ish? then me and doug in in clev sun night going 6/6 nothing great and i thought might as well hit it again.. bat signal up and the boys were ready! had to toss in one of my coustom baits we finished with the night before and it took the first shot last night to come undone quick.. maybe 5 min later its heading for the house doug kept a close eye and was feeding the geese on the side lines.. when she came up we couldnt even think right almost but quickly got the job done!! didnt seem that big on the way in but in the boat was a beast! had a great time this year with everyone and im ready for some ice!! total weigh in 14.5 lbs 30 1/4 slob


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

What a tank....nicely done gentlemen.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Great way to end the season guys..........


----------



## GlennD (Apr 29, 2011)

That is a PIG !!! Way to go guys !!!!


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow that's a nice fish! Good job guys!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice job dude. :B congrats not much else to say! I got a 13 this spring, fish like that keep me out 5 days a night in the fall. I love this ****!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

wow!!! congrats bret, i got a txt message last nite saying that bret pulled a 14 lb pig, i couldnt believe it, nice job. thats the derby fish


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice fish Brett!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Incredible catch Bret!


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Brent,

I fished with Doug's friend Dominic last night and got to see yours and Mikey's fish up close when we all came in. I think the eye balls alone were a lb each. That thing had Marty Felman eyes.

Great Job you put your time in with a good crew.

Torch


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Now thats what i call a Stiz!! Awesome catch!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

you are having a great year!!! WOW!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

:B Nice!!!!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Nice fish brett! Thats a good one

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

CONGRATS - Nice Fish!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

That's a catch of a lifetime! Here I thought you were bored out on the lake.

Looks like cleveland will be a zoo tomorrow.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Great job...what a beast! Thanks for the help a couple weeks back on the West side. After seeing this I may make the trip up one more time this weekend!


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

C-O-N-G-R-A-T-S guys !!!!!!

GR


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Impressive fish!


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Monster is right, Awesome Dude.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Great job Brett. Nice monster!!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great fish, congrats!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations again! Definitely a monster!


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

da-animal said:


> wow!!! congrats bret, i got a txt message last nite saying that bret pulled a 14 lb pig, i couldnt believe it, nice job. thats the derby fish


I'm probably on the same distribution list..

WOW what a COW!!..

Congrats Bret!!


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Nice job dude. :B congrats not much else to say! I got a 13 this spring, fish like that keep me out 5 days a night in the fall. I love this ****!


You have that right Kevin , its a addiction and i love it too.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Congrats. Now the guys have something to shoot for.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Wow! congrats,thats a wall hanger.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice Eye and best part is you have a few friends to share the memory with


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Nothing beats the feeling of catching one of those pigs. Congrats!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice job man!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I'm beginning to think that I shouldn't winterized my boat in August....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I'm beginning to think that I shouldn't winterized my boat in August....


Are you serious Clark? Why bother owning a boat. Fall is the best fishing of the year


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

It's also the only time that hunting seasons are open......besides spring turkey. Lol.


----------



## Dougyefresh (May 12, 2010)

Nice one!!!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

I heard about this Beast all the way down in Texas last week! 

Congrats Bret!! You did you tell the wife that it only pays $200.00 for 1st place right?

DC


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> It's also the only time that hunting seasons are open......besides spring turkey. Lol.


Except for '***** you can't hunt at night!


----------

